# Vintage DC Comic Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Vintage inspired DC Comics screensavers. I have to let everybody know I did not make these. They came from posters by artist Michael Myers. But other than that, Enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

i really like these snaps .love to be on this thread


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool images ..... thanks, Lakee


----------

